# piko buildings scale?



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

hi all, i recall reading somewhere that piko's building kit range is actually modelled to 1/32 scale? can someone confirm if that is correct or if they are actually scaled more to 1/24 or even larger? - on the same note - if the buildings are 1/32 ? are their lineup of trains and cars also 1/32 ? or one of the larger generic g scales?

any advice much appreciated

regards, Ron


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Piko buildings are scaled to match Pola and LGB, which are 1/22.5. They work best from 1/20.3 thru to 1/24, but folks in 1/29 also use them due to the dearth of scale items in that range.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Piko buildings do NOT match Pola buildings in scale. They are much smaller and (in my opinion) don't look good next to each other. Pick one or the other to be used in the same space. Of course the smaller buildings are a plus for background buildings to achieve depth perspective.

Based on the size of the doors, I found that Pola were closer to 1:20.3, and Piko close to 1:24. (?) Big difference. I have one of each sitting next to each other, and have intended to fix it for 13 years. Must not be that bad I guess.


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks guys, since i am looking more to 1/29 - 1/32 i will build my own ... i guess being an architect that part should come in handy!! 

cheers, Ron


----------

